# Sagging floor



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I still vote for using concrete.


Do you know how many people it'd take to hold that up until it cures?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Do you know how many people it'd take to hold that up until it cures?


???


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Do you know how many people it'd take to hold that up until it cures?


1.3 psf


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Do you know how many people it'd take to hold that up until it cures?


I would rely on earth, but thats just me....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> 1.3 psf


Close. My estimation would be 3 peons as, after all, it's a trailer park, so the close proximity would lead to drama and some fresh video for that COPS show.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would rely on earth, but thats just me....


No, the sagging floor is actually the ceiling of the crawlspace that's sagging, so I thought we were going to fill the 'joist bays' of the trailer with concrete? Can't fill the crawlspace or too many peons will die, stuck in the position of holding plywood sheets down....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CO762 said:


> No, the sagging floor is actually the ceiling of the crawlspace that's sagging, so I thought we were going to fill the 'joist bays' of the trailer with concrete? Can't fill the crawlspace or too many peons will die, stuck in the position of holding plywood sheets down....


I must be missing something here. Punch whole in said floor and commence pumping. Fill to top. Install kitchen?


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

This stuff...

http://www.emecole.com/emecole-120-structural-reinforcement-polyurethane-foam/

Core drill, set up dual tank pump, mix and install 2 part structural polyurethane, level, patch holes, clean up...collect check

Again, I don't believe it's best for THIS situation (I'm not an expert on the application, as I've only had it done on one warehousing project), but it does work incredibly well when warranted.


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like a good job for somebody else.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not sure what's more surprising. The thread or the fact it hasn't been closed yet.


----------



## mbaybut (Feb 17, 2012)

Had a guy out today. Recommended filling crawlspace with concrete.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

70 yards?


----------



## mbaybut (Feb 17, 2012)

17 yrds


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> I'm not sure what's more surprising. The thread or the fact it hasn't been closed yet.


I know professionals don't give out too many secrets, but I guess ol angus is letting this thread stay open as we've not gone too far.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> 70 yards?


Not yards, it's for the crawlspace!!!!! Jeeze! 
Follow me on this one--I'm a professional. Yards is where the doggie doo and beer cans are (cars on blocks, engines in the grass, etc) while crawl spaces are where romex drags on the ground and unopened beer is stored.


----------



## Tyman (Mar 4, 2012)

Tear all out and put back new.... or... doze the whole house in......


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

Never seen thing like this.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread is great :clap: ...can't believe I missed it 

OP, jus tell them that its fixable... Then run :laughing::laughing:
Looks like the cost of fixing it will drain the budget for the rest of the job :whistling:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Has the cavity been filled?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

mbaybut said:


> Had a guy out today. Recommended filling crawlspace with concrete.


Boy thats a great idea.... :whistling:

If only someone would of thought of that.. :clap:


----------

